# The pleasure of a diet



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Frankly there isn't too much, but my weight loss is now a full 6 kilos which is giving a sense of personal satisfaction, also the clothes fit again so I'm saving money, and getting small sizes out of the wardrobe after two years is like getting new.

Finally, I'm in Spain at the mo so the scales are in kilos, the big advantage is I can measure my weight loss against kilo bags of sugar in "SuperSol". That's a delightfully graphic way of measuring success, just to pick up one and think, "hey I not lugging six of these round anymore".

John 
Motorhome Radio - just go to the bottom of the right hand navigation on the home page and click on the bouncing radio!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Well done John, I can welll imagine how you feel, as I have now lost 1st 4lb (sorry no idea as to what that is in kilos) so know that you, like me, feel so much better for it, and the more you lose the more motivated you are.

Jenny


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I weighed this morning and found I had lost 6lbs, I then thought were's my wallet

Loddy


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> Well done John, I can welll imagine how you feel, as I have now lost 1st 4lb (sorry no idea as to what that is in kilos) so know that you, like me, feel so much better for it, and the more you lose the more motivated you are.
> 
> Jenny


Well it's more than 6 kilos, well done! The trick is when I've lost enough, say another 6 kilos, how then to eat cake and not put it all back on!

Actually 6 kilos is 13.23lbs.

John


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Well done John and Jenny.
What's your method (s)?

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sue My nutritionist in Australia has just sent me this today

Hi Mavis, the soup diet is great, but regular exercise is essential. We burn the sugars or store them as fat, if you starve yourself to lose weight, it trains the body to store more for a rainy day, so avoid binge diet/binge eating cycles. Eat consistently, eat healthily. The Mediterranean diet is also well balanced. Avoid nibbles between meals & convenience/comfort foods as well.
http://au.todaytonight.yahoo.com/article/39731/diet/kick-start-stage-soup-recipe
Cancer sufferers lose weight because the cancer burns up all the sugar/fat replacing all the healthy cells with tumor growths. The immune system is compromised & confused, thinks the tumors are healthy & the original healthy flesh is foreign. Love, Colin XXX


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A good tip.

To get my 5 a day, I eat Fruit Pastilles and Midget Gems.


----------



## bobbylynne (Nov 11, 2010)

hi well done i have weight problems all my life ,at one time i was just under 20st. i now am 17.50 stone but it is hard to lose. i am diebetic with other health probs but try and keep it up. jim


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

For me, I have just been watching the calorific value of the food that I eat, and cut out over excessive dairy ie cheese,my favorite. Eating breakfast, and then having my main meal at lunchtimes where possible, and light food in the early evening. Snacking on fruit when I feel hungry. What I think has helped the most is drinking plenty of water so that I do not get dehydrated. It is so very motivating watching the lbs slip off each week. Oh and walking each day has helped.

Jenny


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Well done Jenny and John

I've lost 1 1/2 stone too and it feels great!! Much more energy. I've been following the slimming world diet and it is so easy.....love it. My daughter has lost 2stone in the same time. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

What's a good meal replacement snacky thing? I do have a cracker or two and cheese, goats cheese in the fridge at the moment.

Basically I'm eating less, grapefruit or melon in place of breakfast, and stall it till 11 if I can. Coffee and Tea as normal, apple and orange juice more than normal, no drinking at home but I allow myself a copita when out at a cafe. I am in Spain after all, can't go without EVERYTHING. Very small main meal usually mid afternoon, but sometimes I crave something before bedtime and generally this turns out to be cheese and biscuits,or possibly toast and honey, but of late I've outlawed the bread.

I'm not counting calories, apart from not knowing how I rely on the barometer of the morning scales to know if I'm eating too much.

John


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

John

Cheese is one of the worst things when on a diet, also, very bad for your cholesterol. Try the little dairylea triangles they are good on rivita with slices of cucumba or tomato. Or goats cheese, lot less in calories than the hard cheese. Or Brie I think is OK as its soft.

If you are having orange juice or any fruit juice, try not to have the stuff that is made from concentrate, non concentrate is much healthier for you.

Keep it up, hope a similar thread comes to light in about a month, and we can compare again.

Jenny


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I am meaning to start on another change of eating. In 2009 I started in August and lost a stone a month upto December. Then my wife and mum both ganged up on me. I was doing all my own cooking and she started moaning she did not like cooking for just her and Jess. 

Then on Christmas morning my mum started giving me permission to eat!! Its Christmas, you are allowed to eat she said. Christmas dinner looked superb and so I gave in. 

I went back to how I had been eating and over the past year the weight has gone back on.

Your method is excellent John, imagining the bags of sugar. But I realised I had lost the equivalent of one of those big bag of potatos the farm shops sell, the ones you struggle to pick up.............

Your thread has prompted me to make my mind up to get going again


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

artona said:


> I am meaning to start on another change of eating. In 2009 I started in August and lost a stone a month upto December. Then my wife and mum both ganged up on me.
> 
> I went back to how I had been eating and over the past year the weight has gone back on.
> 
> Your method is excellent John, imagining the bags of sugar.


A stone a month is a helluva lot, not sure how good for you that might have been. I'm losing about a kilo each 14 days, say a stone in 10 weeks.

Like you I've been here three or four times before, people say dieting just trains your body to turn food into fat when we stop, but it seems to me the trick is like ceasing to smoke or drink, a daily act of will. Allow ourselves party privelidges but not seven days a week.

And of course if you've put the weight on it must be the wife's cooking to blame!! (Hope she doesn't read MHF).

John


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> Keep it up, hope a similar thread comes to light in about a month, and we can compare again.
> 
> Jenny


Thanks for the hints. Best thing to do is just use this thread to add to in a month or a whenever, then all of us who have contributed will get a reminder mail, (if we're signed up that is).

Anyone else on this effort, at least one poster who I apologise for not naming, can add in their triumphs too.

To bed now, three days in Blighty for Mothers birthday and the usual three day check-in to endure.

John


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have decided to join you clever people. 
Manage to loose weight when I am on a veggie/vegan diet (visiting son or having grandchildren to stay).
Plan to cut down on cheese, can't cut it out for a few weeks, just stocked up at Pat's cheese stall Chorley market.
So low fat, my 7 a day and get more walking done.

Will be restricting the alcohol intake too  

Wish me luck, need some of that will power stuff too, anyone know a stockist :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

Well done to everyone trying to lose weight. Like giving up smoking, it is not easy. I gave up the **** three years ago and whacked on three stone to an already considerable bulk. I ballooned to 20st 4.5lb 8O I had big trouble trying to do my shoe laces up and went red in the face and couldn't breath trying to do so. :roll: For that reason and for other more important health reasons I decided to go on a diet (slimming world) to try and get rid of the baulk. I started the diet in Dec 09 and by Jun-Jul 2010 I had shifted 5st. I am now at my target weight 0f 14st 9lb and feel and look a different man, some people in fact haven't recognised me in passing. 8O 

Good luck all

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

JustRadio said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > I am meaning to start on another change of eating. In 2009 I started in August and lost a stone a month upto December. Then my wife and mum both ganged up on me.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I would never write anything on MHF I would not tell her to her face John. Her cooking is great but she does too much and coming from a family background where you eat all thats on the plate that was the trouble.

I am quite big bloke so the 4 stone drop took me from 24 stone to 20 stone. I think weight loss is all about % rather than actual amount. I can remember how great and easy it was to get up from a sofa withut having to lift that bag of potatoes.

I am a great one for motivational tools. I might just go and buy a 56lb bag of potatoes and try to carry it about for a day. I don't reckon I could manage a day but here I am doing it for life


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Hi all
> I started the diet in Dec 09 and by Jun-Jul 2010 I had shifted 5st. I am now at my target weight 0f 14st 9lb and feel and look a different man, some people in fact haven't recognised me in passing. 8O
> 
> Steve


wow That's a serious weight loss over a long period, fantastic effort. I'm eating with a freind tonight so of course I'm contributing a pudding cream AND red wine, but very soon I'll be back in Spain and away from temptation

John


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I lost 2 and half stone twice now, first time I got pregnant straight after and things went pear shaped (literally) after that. 

2nd time I got divorced so things not good then either. 

Best and easiest way we found (x also lost over 2 stone) was to stick to 40g of fat a day. Easy to follow as everything has fat measurements on them, yes cheese, chocolate and pastry is not good  . However if you stick to the 40g you can usually work your way around it, just for example Cornish pasty is 40g so that's it for the day, however vegetables and fruit have nothing. 

For the drinkers you will have to let your guilt be the ruler there as I am sure you have all spotted that alcohol has no fat in it. 

Amazing how quickly you learn what has too much fat in and which crisps you can and can't eat (a big problem for me). 

Good luck to all of you, I have just lost over half a stone by going back to work and walking up and down wards. 

Mandy


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Well done ya'll!! 
When we returned from Ireland on January 12th, I weighed at 74.4 kg, kept going, despite the "scales sticking a few times" :roll: and just this am (after 2 w/e's away), I was 67.0 kg....a loss of 7.4 (in old money..over a stone. I am also finding "new" clothes in my wardrobe that may have been tight to begin with!! :lol: 

OH has also joined me, but he never weighed to start, he has however, lost about the same and is now 99kg, the lowest weight he has been for many, many years. He is diabetic and feels so much healthier.

This is a great thread for us all to encourage each other!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

This has got to be the most motivational thread that I have seen on MHF for a very long time.

Keep it up everyone, and here's hoping that on the 15th April we can all reconvene on here with updates.

Jenny


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

JustRadio said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Thank you John. One of the best things to come out of this is, I now have a much bigger payload on the van :lol: and it's much friendlier for the roof of it when I'm up there cleaning. :wink:

Steve


----------

